# blackwater river around downtown milton train tressel



## fishing_fool_x3 (Feb 13, 2013)

does any one know if a pontoon boat would be able to under the train tressel by downtown milton and what are people catching in that area and what is a good bait around that area


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

fishing_fool_x3 said:


> does any one know if a pontoon boat would be able to under the train tressel by downtown milton and what are people catching in that area and what is a good bait around that area


They have an operator that operates the bridge. It swings open. I have had better luck on pond creek or marquis basin area. Never had much luck fishing there.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Drop a live Silver Mullet down to the bottom of the deeper holes and you might get a nice Striper.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

If you go way up blackwater yoy can get into some bream and bass, but I have had best luck in pond creek or near the interstate!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I have caught alot of bass and chain pickeral(jacks) in that area. Also some creeks that held some good numbers of brim. we bass fished with suspended jerk baits.


----------



## fishing_fool_x3 (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks guys for all the help hopefully this weekend ill be able to post pics if i catch anything


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

GatorBane said:


> Drop a live Silver Mullet down to the bottom of the deeper holes and you might get a nice Striper.


Id listen to Gator here on this one. If mullet cant be had, get creative and use another "live" bait or troll a fluke down the river.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

One word "Flatheads":whistling:


----------



## fishing_fool_x3 (Feb 13, 2013)

can you buy live mullet or do you have to the frozen kind


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

fishing_fool_x3 said:


> can you buy live mullet or do you have to the frozen kind


You can if you know someone who catches them like JAKEC, right there in Milton theres a Bitco tackle store sells shrimp and shiners, caught stripers on both as an alternative to mullet.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Launch at the Bagdad shell pile and you don't have to worry about the train bridge.


----------

